# Some frogs pics



## richoman_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Some Frogging pics*

i went to kinglake with vicherps yesterday to track down some frogs,
we wanted to find litoria paraewingii, going during the day made the task basically impossible though, as in Kinglake litoria ewingii also occurs, and the species can only be told apart from call, and as it was sunny we didnt hear any calls when finding the frogs so ID'ing was impossible unfortunately.
still got some pics 


habitat shot




Frog habitat by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Common Froglet - saw heaps of these guys in the right spots




Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

Litoria ewingii (this one was to big to be paraewingii)




Litoria ewingii by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

these tiny tadpoles of the litorias were everywhere




Litoria paraewingii / ewingii tadpoles by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Litoria paraewingii / ewingii tadpoles by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Litoria paraewingii / ewingii .. a very nice frog




Litoria paraewingii / ewingii by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Litoria paraewingii / ewingii by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Litoria paraewingii / ewingii by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 5, 2012)

Amazing pics, 10/10. Would like post.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks jamshid


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2012)

Head further north to near Seymour out of the hybridization zone that way you can be sure to get parewingii


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah im hoping i can out more north to look for 'pure' ones soon scott


----------



## Gaemm (Aug 10, 2012)

Great photos! I am actually doing some field research on Litoria ewengi for a uni project, was wondering if you could recommend any other areas? I am having a bit of difficulty tracking them down!


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 10, 2012)

great pics.thanks for posting them


----------

